# Pileated Woodpecker Damage



## thewoodlands (May 16, 2012)

The old White Pine will take out more trees when it goes.

zap


----------



## pen (May 16, 2012)

Hate to see the damage, but I love seeing them birds. 

Wish they chose the white pines in my yard over yours, as it would give me an excuse to cut the damn things. 

pen


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (May 16, 2012)

all that delicious beetle grub.     Looks like some work from a sapsucker also.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 17, 2012)

I figure there is a reason the pileated has gone to town on my pine in my front yard. . . and most likely it's because it's got bugs and is not a solid tree any longer. I don't view them so much as damaging the tree, but rather letting me know the tree may be on a downward spiral of life.


----------



## Adabiviak (May 17, 2012)

Can you get a pic of the bird? We have them all over here, but darn if I don't have my camera ready whenever one is close.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 17, 2012)

I was out two nights ago without the camera, guess who shows up for ten minutes, the Pileated Woodpecker. He was working on the stump of a tree that came down two years ago. I'll try but it's hit and miss on these Woodpeckers.

zap


----------



## firebroad (May 17, 2012)

This little guy was still on clean up duty long after I removed the overgrown yew


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 17, 2012)

Here is one we caught by the house a year ago.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (May 20, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> I don't view them so much as damaging the tree, but rather letting me know the tree may be on a downward spiral of life.


 
Yes, they only begin work once beetle larva is in the heartwood, though the tree may not show it yet.


----------

